# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  Επιστροφή στον γαληνίτη:  2 δέκτες κρυσταλλικού φωρατή.

## Γαληνίτης

Πάντα ονειρευόμουνα να ξανακατασκευάσω το ραδιοφωνάκι γαληνίτη, με το οποίο 11χρονος το 1953 μυήθηκα στο χόμπυ των ηλεκτρονικών, των κατασκευών και του ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού.
*«Εν αρχή ήν ο γαληνίτης!».* Μ’αυτόν πολλοί από μας μπήκαμε στα μυστικά και τις βασικές αρχές των ηλεκτρονικών.  
Ο δέκτης κρυσταλλικού φωρατή δεν έχει ενεργά στοιχεία (λάμπες, τρανζίστορ, ολοκληρωμένα) αλλά μόνο παθητικά και αποτελείται από 3 μέρη: Το κύκλωμα συντονισμού, τον φωρατή και τα ακουστικά.
Είναι το απλούστερο ραδιόφωνο, χωρίς παραμορφώσεις και «είδωλα»,  προσφέρεται για πειραματισμούς  και αποτελεί άριστο τρόπο για εισαγωγή και  εκπαίδευση στα ηλεκτρονικά. Άν και  αντικαταστάθηκε ολοκληρωτικά από το υπερετερόδυνο, εξακολουθεί  και σήμερα να ενθουσιάζει τους ερασιτέχνες και η γοητεία του βασίζεται κυρίως στο ότι δεν χρειάζεται καμμία πηγή τροφοδοσίας – κάτι ανάλογο προς το ...«αεικίνητο»!
Μειονεκτήματα είναι η μικρή ευαισθησία και επιλεκτικότητα και ότι χρειάζεται ευαίσθητα ακουστικά υψηλής σύνθετης αντίστασης και σχετικά μεγάλη κεραία.
Τελικά το ξανάφτιαξα -σε 2 διαδοχικές εκδοχές- που παρουσιάζω εδώ.
Βέβαια δεν είναι ίδιο με το πρώτο μου ραδιόφωνο, τον «γαληνίτη», ούτε με τις συνεχείς αγωνιώδεις πειραματικές βελτιώσεις του που ακολούθησαν. Τα χρόνια που πέρασαν και οι γνώσεις που απόκτησα  στο μεταξύ, βοήθησαν στην κατανόηση και προσπέλαση κάποιων προβλημάτων, που τότε μου φαίνονταν άλυτα. Όπως πχ το «μπέρδεμα» των σταθμών (τότε υπήρχαν 2 και αργότερα 4 κρατικοί σταθμοί  μεσαίων στην Αθήνα) κλπ.
Το πρώτο (Νο1) από τα δύο ραδιοφωνάκια που έφτιαξα και παρουσιάζω είναι μικρό και με "φις & πρίζα" έχει τη δυνατότητα επιλογής φωρατή, ανάμεσα σε κρυσταλλοδίοδο γερμανίου και γαληνίτη ή άλλον. Χρησιμοποιεί 2 δρομείς για επιλογή σπειρών στα πηνία.
Το δεύτερο (Νο2) είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο, γιατί χρησιμοποιεί μεγάλο, όρθιο πηνίο, για υψηλότερο Q και έναν δεύτερο μεταβλητό, εν σειρά προς το πρωτεύον, για μεγαλύτερη επιλεκτικότητα. Σαν τούμπο χρησιμοποίησα θήκη από CD, σε ένα …«πάντρεμα» τη νέας με την παλιά τεχνολογία (!).  
Και στα δύο η σύζευξη με την κεραία / γείωση γίνεται επαγωγικά (2 τυλίγματα στο πηνίο) και η προσαρμογή του φωρατή με το πηνίο συντονισμού γίνεται με ενδιάμεση λήψη. Έχουν έτσι ικανοποιητική επιλεκτικότητα, -ιδιαίτερα το 2ο - και εκτός από τον (μοναδικό σήμερα) ισχυρό κρατικό σταθμό Αθηνών λαμβάνουν και ραδιοπειρατικούς «μεσαιατζήδικους» σταθμούς, τη νύχτα δε και ξένους σταθμούς.

Φωτο: 1: Ο μικρός δέκτης (Νο1) / 2: Ο μεγαλύτερος δέκτης (Νο2). Διακρίνεται η κλέμα για τις συνδέσεις και το κρυσταλλικό ακουστικό  / 3: Οι 2 δέκτες, συγκριτικά / 4: Το κυκλωματικό τους διάγραμμα / 5 & 6: Φωρατές γαληνίτη, που στον δέκτη Νο1 εναλλάσσονται με τη δίοδο γερμανίου. Τον απλούστερο (φωτο 5) τον κατασκεύασα σε σανιδάκι με παραμάνα, ροδέλες και ξυλόβιδες, τον δε γαληνίτη στερέωσα σε καλούπι με λιωμένη κόλληση. Τον μικρότερο από τους 3 (φωτο 6 κάτω) μου τον είχε χαρίσει ο αείμνηστος συλλέκτης ραδιοφώνων και ραδιοερασιτέχνης Γιώργος Παναγιωτίδης, SV1CEP, κι αυτός φανατικός οπαδός του γαληνίτη.

----------

Αποστόλης1 (22-02-14), 

αλπινιστης (17-02-14), 

Ακρίτας (15-02-14), 

aktis (15-02-14), 

angel_grig (15-02-14), 

antonis_p (17-02-14), 

aris285 (15-02-14), 

CLOCKMAN (18-02-14), 

colt3003 (18-02-14), 

DGeorge (19-02-14), 

dimb (15-02-14), 

Dimi (19-09-14), 

Dragonborn (15-02-14), 

electron (16-02-14), 

ezizu (15-02-14), 

FILMAN (18-02-14), 

George37 (27-02-18), 

GiwrgosTH (17-02-14), 

johnnkast (15-02-14), 

john_b (15-02-14), 

katsigiannis (16-02-14), 

klik (18-02-14), 

lepouras (23-03-14), 

makisvl (10-04-16), 

manolena (17-02-14), 

p.gabr (15-02-14), 

panosgats (16-02-14), 

PARKER (17-02-14), 

sakisr (17-02-14), 

SeAfasia (19-09-14), 

spyart (15-02-14), 

usa (20-02-14), 

vagelisda (15-02-14), 

xsterg (15-02-14)

----------


## spyart

Μπράβο Κώστα

Μου θύμησες την πρώτη μου κατασκευή σε ηλικία 12 χρόνων, το ίδιο ραδιόφωνο με δίοδο γερμανίου και μια κεραία 30 μέτρα.
Τοποθετημένο δίπλα στο κρεβάτι μου πρέπει να έπαιξε τουλάχιστον για 3 χρονιά ασταμάτητα μέχρι να το διαλύσω, δεν θυμάμαι για ποιο λόγω (μάλλον χρειάστηκα τον μεταβλητό) :Rolleyes: 

Ωραίες εποχές

----------

Γαληνίτης (15-02-14)

----------


## kioan

Αντίστοιχη κατασκευή είχα κάνει κι εγώ μικρός, χρησιμοποιώντας ως βάση για τη στερέωση κρυστάλλου, πηνίου και καλωδίων, το σώμα ενός μαρκαδόρου.

Πέρυσι το ξαναβρήκα ψάχνοντας στην αποθήκη  :Blush:

----------

Γαληνίτης (15-02-14), 

αθικτον (09-04-16)

----------


## p.gabr

Κωστα συγχαρητήρια 

Τι να πω ..και εγώ με το μυαλό που είχα τότε, χάλασα ένα phillips  για να το τολμήσω και θα το πω ...
*
ΝΑΙ αξιζε τον κόπο.* Μαγεία να ακούς κάτι που έφτιαξες εσύ να τραγουδάει
Το μόνο που θα ξαναπώ ότι δεν νοείται ηλεκτρονικός να μην έχει δοκιμάσει να φτιάξει ένα δεκτακι , έστω και αυτό που δεν θα το υποτιμήσω αλλά θα το εξυμνήσω

Θα μου επιτρέψεις να προσθέσω  ένα link 
* 40 PDFs of old radio crystal radio receivers* --

http://www.rexresearch.com/xtlradio/xtlradio.htm

----------

Γαληνίτης (15-02-14), 

αθικτον (09-04-16)

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Μπράβο Κώστα! Αυτή η κατασκευή έχει μεγάλη συναισθηματική αξία για όσους άρχισαν την ενασχόλησή τους με τα ηλεκτρονικά από το δέκτη με κρυσταλλικό φωρατή. Ένα παρόμοιο κατασκευάσαμε στο σχολείο πέρυσι ως ερευνητική εργασία. Στην έξοδο συνδέσαμε ηχεία υπολογιστή.

----------

Γαληνίτης (16-02-14)

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Σας ευχαριστώ για τα μηνύματά σας, που δείχνουν ότι ο κρυσταλλικός δέκτης εξακολουθεί να συγκινεί. Βέβαια όσοι το έφτιαξαν πιο πρόσφατα ήταν πιό τυχεροί, γιατί το 1953 και μέχρι το 1960 περίπου δεν υπήρχαν ακόμα στην ελληνική αγορά διόδια γερμανίου, μόνο γαληνίτης (από το Λαύριο). Τα γερμάνια ήταν μια σημαντική βελτίωση, γιατί μας απάλλαξαν από το ψάξιμο με την ακίδα για την κατάλληλη περιοχή στον κρύσταλλο, που μάλιστα ήταν ασταθής. Δεν υπήρχαν στην αρχή κρυσταλλικά ακουστικά, μόνο μαγνητικά 2 ΚΩ από Μοναστηράκι. Μεταβλητούς δεν χρησιμοποιούσαμε στην αρχή. Ο πρώτος μου μεταβλητός ήταν μίκας. Ακόμα και τον πυκνωτή 2 nF παράλληλα με τα ακουστικά τον φτιάχναμε τυλίγοντας αλουμινόχαρτο και τσιγαρόχαρτο από πλακέ πακέτο Καρέλια. Η ηλικία των 12 ετών πρέπει να ήταν ο μέσος όρος για τη "μύηση". Επίσης τότε δεν υπήρχαν τηλεοράσεις & FM και δεν ήταν δύσκολο να απλώσεις ανάμεσα σε δυό ταράτσες ένα σύρμα καμμιά 30ριά μέτρα σε σχήμα Γ ή Τ με μονωτήρες αυγά και κάθοδο απλό καλώδιο.

----------


## ultra

> χάλασα ένα phillips



Παναγιωτη,χωρις να το καταλαβεις, αναφερθηκες στο ραδιοφωνο χρησιμοποιωντας την λεξη "Philips".
Και πολυ καλα εκανες, μια και αυτη η εταιρια ηταν η πρωτη που κατασκευασε ραδιοφωνο, και συνεπως
το πρωτο ονομα αυτης της συσκευης ηταν "Philips".

Αν το off topic μου χαλαει την παρουσιαση του Γαληνιτη, παρακαλω να διαγραφει.

----------


## p.gabr

Κώστα να πω κάτι ακόμα

Οι περιγραφές της εποχής που αναφέρθηκες  λείπουν γενικώς.Υπάρχουν βεβαίως λόγοι ότι οι τότε μάστορες δεν βρήκαν  τον τρόπο να μεταδώσουν τις εμπειρίες τούς ,προφανώς γιατί δεν περάσαν  στην διαδικτυακή εποχή
Έτσι οτι ακουμε για το 60 και πριν μοιάζει μεσαίωνας.Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ το μοναστηράκι τότε και την αγορά του  υλικού ,φαντάζομαι μόνο τίποτα παλιοκρανη τετζερέδες και χιτώνες να είχε
   Γνωρίζοντας κάτι από αυτά ,υποθέτω ότι το 60 δεν θα υπήρχε ούτε  μεταβλητός πυκνωτής εκεί γιατί το εκποιημένο στρατιωτικό υλικό του  2ου ΠΠ που ήταν και η κυρία πηγή, πρέπει να ήρθε αργότερα, μετά το 60


  Τέλος ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω για τον Γαληνίτη, εάν έχει κάποια μετρήσιμη ηλεκτρική  συμπεριφορά ,εάν θυμάσαι ποια ήταν τα πρώτα καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών  που άνοιξαν, τι είχαν,και μια τυπική αναφορά τιμών

Με σεβασμό στους δασκάλους μας

----------

Γαληνίτης (16-02-14)

----------


## IC-756

Να είσαι καλά Γαληνίτη μου θύμισες τα παλιά (όχι με γαληνίτη αλλά με ΟΑ79 αν θυμάμαι καλά), όποτε μπορείς παρόμοιες πληροφορίες είναι ευπρόσδεκτες.

----------

Γαληνίτης (16-02-14)

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> ... Ένα παρόμοιο κατασκευάσαμε στο σχολείο πέρυσι ως ερευνητική εργασία. Στην έξοδο συνδέσαμε ηχεία υπολογιστή.



Δημήτρη μπράβο που έβαλες στους μαθητές σου τον κρυσταλλικό δέκτη σαν ερευνητική εργασία. Βέβαια η χρησιμοποίηση ηχείων υπολογιστή ή ενισχυτή Ακ.Συχν. αφαιρεί το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της γοητείας του, που έγκειτα στο ότι λειτουργεί χωρίς πηγή τροφοδοσίας.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Για λόγους υγιεινής δεν θέλησα να χρησιμοποιήσω κρυσταλλικό ακουστικό. Φαντάζεσαι τι μετάδοση μικροοργανισμών μπορούσε να γίνει αν το ακουστικό έμπαινε διαδοχικά σε 10-15 αυτιά; Τους σταθμούς που λάβαμε έπειτα πιστοποιήσαμε με ψηφιακό δέκτη. Είχαμε απλώσει 30 μέτρα κεραία στο προαύλιο.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Σας παραθέτω κάποιες φωτογραφίες από την κατασκευή.

----------

Γαληνίτης (17-02-14), 

αλπινιστης (17-02-14), 

αθικτον (09-04-16), 

antonis_p (17-02-14), 

Marc (17-02-14), 

PARKER (17-02-14), 

usa (20-02-14)

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Κώστα να πω κάτι ακόμα
> 
> Οι περιγραφές της εποχής που αναφέρθηκες  λείπουν γενικώς.Υπάρχουν βεβαίως λόγοι ότι οι τότε μάστορες δεν βρήκαν  τον τρόπο να μεταδώσουν τις εμπειρίες τούς ,προφανώς γιατί δεν περάσαν  στην διαδικτυακή εποχή
> Έτσι οτι ακουμε για το 60 και πριν μοιάζει μεσαίωνας.Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ το μοναστηράκι τότε και την αγορά του  υλικού ,φαντάζομαι μόνο τίποτα παλιοκρανη τετζερέδες και χιτώνες να είχε
>    Γνωρίζοντας κάτι από αυτά ,υποθέτω ότι το 60 δεν θα υπήρχε ούτε  μεταβλητός πυκνωτής εκεί γιατί το εκποιημένο στρατιωτικό υλικό του  2ου ΠΠ που ήταν και η κυρία πηγή, πρέπει να ήρθε αργότερα, μετά το 60
> 
> 
>   Τέλος ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω για τον Γαληνίτη, εάν έχει κάποια μετρήσιμη ηλεκτρική  συμπεριφορά ,εάν θυμάσαι ποια ήταν τα πρώτα καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών  που άνοιξαν, τι είχαν,και μια τυπική αναφορά τιμών
> 
> Με σεβασμό στους δασκάλους μας



Δεν είναι λίγοι αυτοί από τους τότε πειραματιζόμενους που πέρασαν και στην εποχή του διαδικτύου. Το Μοναστηράκι εκτός από κράνη κλπ. είχε και μαγνητικά ακουστικά. Για μεταβλητούς δεν θυμάμαι αν είχε. Τα υπόλοιπα υλικά του πρώτου μου δέκτη ήταν ένα κομμάτι από ξύλινο σκουπόξυλο και λεπτό τηλεφωνικό καλωδιάκι για το πηνίο. Αργότερα χάλασα το κουδούνι του σπιτιού για να βγάλω πηνιόσυρμα. Τον κρύσταλλο γαληνίτη μου τον έδωσε ο συμμαθητής μου που με "εμύησε". Τον είχε πάρει από Λαύριο. Μολύβι για τη στερέωση του γαληνίτη βρίσκαμε στις οικοδομές, από κομμάτια μολυβένιου σωλήνα υδραυλικού. Το λιώναμε σε καφέμπρικο, το οποίο στη συνέχεια πετάγαμε και το χύναμε σε καλούπι από πλαστελίνη. Τον πρώτο μου μεταβλητό (μίκας)τον αγόρασα πολύ αργότερα από το Ράδιο Καραγιάννη ή τον Καραλή στην πλατεία Καρύτση. Και βέβαια ο φωρατής γαληνίτη έχει μετρήσιμη (με πολύμετρο) ηλεκτρική συμπεριφορά, σαν δίοδος.

----------


## SV1DB

Άριστα  σε όλους  που  αναγκαστικά  ασχοληθείκαμε με τις απλούστερες κατασκευές λήψεως  στην ουσία  οικολογικές  100 %  γιατί  δεν είχαν καμμιά  βαρειά κατασκευή ή μηχανισμό  και βέβαια  το κυριώτερο  ΟΥΔΕΜΙΑ  πηγή  ενέργειας  για  να ακριβολογούμε  τελείως  αέναος δέκτης...
Είναι γεγονός  ότι το Μοναστηράκι  πρίν το  1960  είχε ηλεκτρονικά υλικά  από διάφορες πηγές  οι δέκτες γαληνίτου  θυμάμαι (ιδιοκατασκευές) 5-10 δραχμές  ανάλογα  τα υλικά   με μεταβλητούς πυκνωτές,  πηνία σε κυλίνδρους από πρεσπάν και μίκα σε ξύλινα σασσί  κλπ .  Μετά τις διόδους στην ίδια εποχή  θυμάμαι  σε υλικία 12 ετών  έκανα "εμπόριο"  δεκτών με δίοδο, πυκνωτή μίκας  2χ2 εκατοστά,μίνι πηνίο με φερίτη και δύο καλώδια με αντίστοιχα  κροκοδειλάκια  το ένα κόκκινο και το άλλο μαύρο  τα πουλούσα 20 δραχμές στα Νοσοκομεία  το κόκκινο στο σουμιέ του κρεββατιού και το μαύρο  στο  καλοριφέρ  ή την παροχή  αερίων...  Λήψη  καταπληκτική  το ακουστικό κρυσταλλικό,  όλοι οι σταθμοί του  ΕΙΡ και το βράδυ  και μερικοί  ευρωπαικοί.   Τα τρανζίστορ ήταν ακόμα ακριβά και έτσι το πρώτο μου  χαρτζηλίκι  όλο και μεγάλωνε  ....

----------

Γαληνίτης (16-02-14)

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Kώστα  (ΓΑΛΗΝΙΤΗΣ)  είχα  κατασκευάσει  ένα  τέτοιο  ραδιόφωνο  τέλη  του  ΄70  αλλά  με  πολύ  κακή  λήψη  βέβαια  ήταν  και  η  περιοχή  έπιανε  μόνο  τον  δικό  μου  πομπό  αυτοταλάντωτο  6i6  θυμάμαι  ότι  είχα  φτιάξει  πηνίο  με  φερρίτη.

----------

Γαληνίτης (16-02-14)

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Θα σας εξομολογηθώ το ανομολόγητο: Είχα κάνει επικοινωνία στα μεσαία κύματα προ πολλών δεκαετιών με πομπό λυχνίας 807 και δέκτη με κρυσταλλικό φωρατή που συνδεόταν με την κεραία εκπομπής. Η επικοινωνία ήταν Π. Φάληρο - Αίγινα και άκουγα πολύ καθαρά τον ανταποκριτή κάπου ανάμεσα 1600-1700kHz. Μπόρεσα επίσης να συντονίσω zero beat τον ταλαντωτή του πομπού με το σταθμό που καλούσε μέσα από το δέκτη και το κρυσταλλικό ακουστικό. Βοήθησε βέβαια και το γεγονός ότι δεν υπήρχαν άλλοι σταθμοί σε κοντινές συχνότητες αλλιώς δεν θα άκουγα τίποτε.

----------


## SeAfasia

συγχαρητήρια Γαληνίτη.......ομολογώ  ότι έμεινα άναυδος ειδικά στο σχηματικό με τα καλλιγραφικά γράμματα των υλικών και του σχεδίου. ..

----------

Γαληνίτης (17-02-14)

----------


## jvrmoulds

Ηταν η πρώτη μου κατασκευή το 1969 ή το 1970 .
Πηνίο τυλιγμένο σε φεριττη, δίοδος γερμανίου, μεταβλητος απο ραδιοφωνακι, κρυσταλλικό ακουστικό. 
Ολα από το ΑΚΤΙΝΙΟΝ Πατησίων 9.
Κεραία το μπουγαδόσυρμα της μαμας.
Ομως δεν είχα καλη επιλεκτικότητα γιατί το πατρικό μου ήταν στα Ν.Λιόσια (Ιλιον) 500-600 μετρα από τον 
πομπό του δευτερου προγράμματος που τα τάπωνε όλα.
Αργότερα καταργησα πηνίο και πυκνωτη και με κεραια το μπουγαδόσυρμα και γείωση τη βρύση μπορούσες να ακούσεις 
το 2ο πρόγραμμα από 30-50 εκατοστά χρησιμοποιώντας για μεγαφωνο ενα κρυσταλλικο μικρόφωνο.

----------

Γαληνίτης (17-02-14)

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> ....Μου θύμησες την πρώτη μου κατασκευή σε ηλικία 12 χρόνων, το ίδιο ραδιόφωνο με δίοδο γερμανίου και μια κεραία 30 μέτρα.
> Τοποθετημένο δίπλα στο κρεβάτι μου πρέπει να έπαιξε τουλάχιστον για 3 χρονιά ασταμάτητα μέχρι να το διαλύσω, δεν θυμάμαι για ποιο λόγω (μάλλον χρειάστηκα τον μεταβλητό) Ωραίες εποχές



Πράγματι έπαιζε ασταμάτητα, αφού δεν υπήρχε λόγος να τεθεί OFF, μια και λειτουργούσε χωρίς τροφοδοσία. Εκτός και αν ακουγόταν τόσο δυνατά, ώστε να μας εμποδίζει να κοιμηθούμε! Είχε συμβεί και αυτό. Βασικά κοιμόμαστε με το ακουστικό στο αυτί.
Ήταν λάθος που διαλύαμε τις κατασκευές μας, για εξοικονόμηση υλικών. Δεν υπολογίζαμε τον χρόνο και τον κόπο, ούτε τη συναισθηματική αξία. Έτσι δυστυχώς δεν το έχουμε πλέον και αυτός ήταν ο λόγος που με έκανε να το ξαναφτιάξω, μετά από τόσα χρόνια.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Για λόγους υγιεινής δεν θέλησα να χρησιμοποιήσω κρυσταλλικό ακουστικό. Φαντάζεσαι τι μετάδοση μικροοργανισμών μπορούσε να γίνει αν το ακουστικό έμπαινε διαδοχικά σε 10-15 αυτιά; .....



Ας όψονται η οικονομική κρίση και οι περικοπές στη δημόσια Παιδεία!
Αλλιώς κάθε μαθητής θα έφτιαχνε τον δικό του δέκτη και δεν θα χρειαζόταν να μοιράζεται με άλλους το ίδιο ακουστικό.

----------


## agis68

πωπω τι μου θύμησες τα πρώτα μου βήματα κα΄που το 81 με τύλιγμα σε βάση ρολλού χαρτιού υγείας.   Το πηνιόσυρμα το είχα βρει νομίζω στον Ξυρουχάκη...πωπω....και μάλιστα πριν απο μέρες (κανα μηνα) ξαναβρήκα το χαμένο μου κρυσταλλικό ακουστικό αλλά και ενα απο ιδιοκατασκευή.....Μεταβλητός είχε ξηλωθεί απο παλιο ραδιόφωνο που δεν δούλευε.....μια Τ κεραία είχε ανέβει 4 μέτρα με καλώδιο 30 μέτρων....μιλάμε για καύλα!!!! (σορρυ για την έκφραση αλλά πραγματικά ήταν ετσι ή ετσι ένιωθα)

----------


## p.gabr

> Θα σας εξομολογηθώ το ανομολόγητο: Είχα κάνει επικοινωνία στα μεσαία κύματα προ πολλών δεκαετιών με πομπό λυχνίας 807 και δέκτη με κρυσταλλικό φωρατή που συνδεόταν με την κεραία εκπομπής. Η επικοινωνία ήταν Π. Φάληρο - Αίγινα και άκουγα πολύ καθαρά τον ανταποκριτή κάπου ανάμεσα 1600-1700kHz. Μπόρεσα επίσης να συντονίσω zero beat τον ταλαντωτή του πομπού με το σταθμό που καλούσε μέσα από το δέκτη και το κρυσταλλικό ακουστικό. Βοήθησε βέβαια και το γεγονός ότι δεν υπήρχαν άλλοι σταθμοί σε κοντινές συχνότητες αλλιώς δεν θα άκουγα τίποτε.




Τώρα που το εξομολογήθηκες, υπάρχει παραγραφή του εγκλήματος

Στην κεραία βεβαίως και θα παίξει ,αλλα τζάμπα κόπος 
Το ιδανικό ειναι ούτε πηνιο ούτε τίποτα ,κατ ευθείαν ο φωρατής στην ανοδο (αφού κλείσεις ) . Επιτυγχάνεις και τέλεια προσαρμογή.  Εεε Δημήτρη
Το ανοδικό κύκλωμα  μπορεί να είναι και κύκλωμα εισόδου δέκτη (PRC-8,9,10)

Που να ξέραμε τότε προσαρμογές και τοιαύτα, όλα βασίζονταν στην καλή θέληση και γαϊδουρινή ανοχή των λυχνιων

----------


## antonis_p

για το επόμενο project:

http://www.kanga-products.co.uk/inde...d=47&Itemid=53

----------


## Γαληνίτης

O πρώτος μου μεταβλητός (μίκας 500 pF) και διάφοροι φωρατές που σώζονται στα συρτάρια μου: W112-ZA12151 (PERICON?), γαληνίτης στερεωμένος σε κόλληση, διάφορες κρυσταλλοδίοδοι γερμανίου: CK705 Raytheon, CV7128, OA5 & OA100 (Mullard) AA112, AA119, OA9O, 1N60, OF305, NEC RO71, ND60 ...

----------

αθικτον (09-04-16), 

FILMAN (18-02-14)

----------


## sakisr

Κι εγω νομιζω οτι μια απο τις πρωτες μου αποπειρες κατασκευαστικα ηταν ενας τετοιος δεκτης και μαλιστα περιμενα μερες για να βρω διοδο γερμανιου που ηρθε απο Σαλονικη.Πηνειοσυρμα απο φιλο που δουλευε σε περιελιξεις κινητηρων και μεταβλητος απο ξεκοιλιασμενο λαμπατο ραδιο της γιαγιας.
Ε ρε γλεντια!!!!!Εκεινο το χρχρχρχρχρχρχρχρ στο ακουστικο ηταν μελωδια!!!

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Για τους μεγαλύτερους ίσως ήταν η πρώτη και η καθοριστική επαφή με τα ηλ/κά, γύρω στο 60 είχα φιάξει με δίοδο και το είχα φορητό στο ποδήλατο αλλά κάπου εξαφανίστηκε.
Για την ακρίβεια σε κάποιο περιοδικό ποικίλης ύλης είχε μια διαφήμιση ενός κατ/τος ηλ/ών και μια προσφορά,  στέλνοντας απαντητικό γραμ/μο σου το έστελνε κιτ, χωρίς πλακέτα.

----------

Γαληνίτης (22-02-14)

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Δυό λόγια ακόμα, για όσους τυχόν θελήσουν να ασχοληθούν: Στον μικρό  δέκτη ο δρομέας στο πρωτεύον αναπληρώνει τον 2ο μεταβλητό. Στον μεγάλο  οι σπείρες του πρωτεύοντος να ελαττωθούν σε 9, για μεγαλύτερη  επιλεκτικότητα. Ο φωρατής γαληνίτη κατασκευάστηκε μόνο για ιστορικούς  λόγους, η δίοδος γερμανίου είναι προτιμότερη. Τα μαγνητικά ακουστικά Hi Z  δεν είναι απαραίτητα, το κρυσταλλικό ακουστικό είναι ακόμα πιο  ευαίσθητο. Μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν ακουστικά low Z (Walkman), μόνο  μέσω μετασχηματιστή εξόδου ραδιοφώνου τρανζίστορ. Άν χρησιμοποιηθεί  ενισχυτής Ακ. Συχν., ο δέκτης μπορεί να λειτουργήσει και με πολύ μικρή  κεραία, αλλά χάνει το βασικό μέρος της γοητείας του, που είναι ότι  λειτουργεί χωρίς τροφοδοσία. Με ενισχυτή ο μεγάλος δέκτης έλαβε καθαρά 4  ραδιοπειρατικούς σταθμούς, εκτός του κρατικού.

----------


## lepouras

καταρχήν να ευχαριστήσω και εγώ τον Γαληνίτη για την όμορφή αυτή παρουσίαση.
και θα πω ότι τελικά ή κίνηση αυτή και πράξη να μας παρουσιάσεις αυτήν την όμορφη κατασκευή και ανάμνηση θα φανεί χρήσιμη.
τη θέλω να πω.
του κουμπάρου μου η κόρη πάει πρώτη γυμνασίου και επέλεξε το ραδιόφωνο ως εργασία που πρέπει να κάνει και να ασχοληθεί.
και σκέφτηκα να φτιάξουμε αυτό το ραδιόφωνο για να μάθουν και κάτι τα παιδιά(μην πάει απλά με ένα ραδιοφωνάκι και τελειώσαμε) και ίσως να δώσει και το κίνητρο σε κάποια να ασχοληθούν με τα ηλεκτρονικά(ευσεβή πόθοι αλλά λέμε τώρα).
θα ήθελα αν δεν σου είναι κόπος για να συντονίσουμε και να μπορέσουν τα παιδιά κάποιον ήχο αν μπορείς να μου πεις κάποιες λεπτομέρειες που θα πρέπει να προσέξω.
πχ μήκος κεραίας (πόσα μέτρα και τη σύρμα αν παίζει ρόλο έχω πολλά μέτρα ΝΥΑ 1.5 ή 2.5)γείωση που μπορούμε να την βάλουμε( σε κάνα καλοριφέρ ή γείωση πρίζας) και λίγες οδηγίες αν γίνετε πως συντονίζουμε για να ακούσουμε κάτι και αν υπάρχει τις πρωινές ώρες(διότι λογικά τέτοια ώρα θα γίνει η παρουσίαση τις εργασίας) κανένας σταθμός για να ακούσουμε.
ευχαριστώ και συγχώρεσε την άγνοιά μου που δεν ήμουνα από τους τυχερούς να έχω παίξει και εγώ με τέτοιες κατασκευές.

----------

Γαληνίτης (25-02-14)

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> καταρχήν να ευχαριστήσω και εγώ τον Γαληνίτη για την όμορφή αυτή παρουσίαση.
> και θα πω ότι τελικά ή κίνηση αυτή και πράξη να μας παρουσιάσεις αυτήν την όμορφη κατασκευή και ανάμνηση θα φανεί χρήσιμη.
> τη θέλω να πω.
> του κουμπάρου μου η κόρη πάει πρώτη γυμνασίου και επέλεξε το ραδιόφωνο ως εργασία που πρέπει να κάνει και να ασχοληθεί.
> και σκέφτηκα να φτιάξουμε αυτό το ραδιόφωνο για να μάθουν και κάτι τα παιδιά(μην πάει απλά με ένα ραδιοφωνάκι και τελειώσαμε) και ίσως να δώσει και το κίνητρο σε κάποια να ασχοληθούν με τα ηλεκτρονικά(ευσεβή πόθοι αλλά λέμε τώρα).
> θα ήθελα αν δεν σου είναι κόπος για να συντονίσουμε και να μπορέσουν τα παιδιά κάποιον ήχο αν μπορείς να μου πεις κάποιες λεπτομέρειες που θα πρέπει να προσέξω.
> πχ μήκος κεραίας (πόσα μέτρα και τη σύρμα αν παίζει ρόλο έχω πολλά μέτρα ΝΥΑ 1.5 ή 2.5)γείωση που μπορούμε να την βάλουμε( σε κάνα καλοριφέρ ή γείωση πρίζας) και λίγες οδηγίες αν γίνετε πως συντονίζουμε για να ακούσουμε κάτι και αν υπάρχει τις πρωινές ώρες(διότι λογικά τέτοια ώρα θα γίνει η παρουσίαση τις εργασίας) κανένας σταθμός για να ακούσουμε.
> ευχαριστώ και συγχώρεσε την άγνοιά μου που δεν ήμουνα από τους τυχερούς να έχω παίξει και εγώ με τέτοιες κατασκευές.



Και εγώ σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σου και τα καλά σου λόγια. Ευχαρίστως να απαντήσω σε οποιαδήποτε απορία τυχόν προκύψει. Το μήκος και το σύρμα της κεραίας δεν είναι κρίσιμο. Ένα σύρμα 10-20μ., απλωμένο από το παράθυρο μέχρι τον φράχτη π.χ. , με κάποιο μονωτήρα στην άκρη (ένα κομματάκι πλαστικό, μεσηνέζα, σχοινί νάυλον κλπ). Για γείωση το καλοριφέρ ή η γείωση της πρίζας είναι ΟΚ. Τις πρωινές ώρες υπάρχει ο σταθμός Α' προγράμματος της Δημόσιας Ραδιοφωνίας (730 χιλιόκυκλοι) και τουλάχιστον 1 ραδιοπειρατικός σταθμός (πχ. "ο Νικόλας από τα έλατα").

----------


## nyannaco

Για γείωση η πρίζα είναι πιο σίγουρη. Το καλοριφέρ ενδέχεται να μην είναι επαρκώς γειωμένο. Σε παλαιότερες εποχές όλο το υδραυλικό δίκτυο προσέφετε επαρκή γείωση μέσω της ηλεκτρικής συνέχειας με το δίκτυο διανομής της ΕΥΔΑΠ (το οποίο λόγω έκτασης και άμεσης επαφής με το έδαφος αποτελούσε από μόνο του γείωση). Τα τελευταία χρόνια όμως είναι όλο και πιο συνηθισμένο να χρησιμοποιείται πλαστικός σωλήνας για την κεντρική παροχή (και σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις και για την εσωτερική εγκατάσταση), ενώ και η ΕΥΔΑΠ βάζει πλέον πλαστικό μαρκούτσι στις νέες εγκαταστάσεις υδρομετρητών, αλλά και στις αντικαταστάσεις, οπότε χάνεται η ηλεκτρική συνέχεια, με αποτέλεσμα κακή έως ανύπαρκτη γείωση της υδραυλικής εγκατάστασης.

----------


## nikosp

Και για εμένα το ράδιο γαληνίτη ήταν η πρώτη μου επαφή με τα ηλεκτρονικά 
Στην συνέχεια ήλθαν σπουδές και αυτό είναι το σημερινό μου επάγγελμα 
Τώρα τελευταία εντελώς τυχαία βρήκα έναν πιστεύω επαγγελματικό δέκτη γαληνίτη στον κάλαθο των σκουπιδιών τον οποίο σύντομα θα σας δείξω φωτογραφίες
Κάποιος τον είχε σε αρίστη κατάσταση αλλά δεν ξέρω γιατί του αφαίρεσε ένα όργανο μετρήσεως που είχε και τον πέταξε
Εξωτερικά μοιάζει πάρα πολύ με αυτόν αλλά δεν είναι αυτός
Μου λείπει όμως το σύστημα του γαληνήτη

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Και για εμένα το ράδιο γαληνίτη ήταν η πρώτη μου επαφή με τα ηλεκτρονικά 
> Στην συνέχεια ήλθαν σπουδές και αυτό είναι το σημερινό μου επάγγελμα 
> Τώρα τελευταία εντελώς τυχαία βρήκα έναν πιστεύω επαγγελματικό δέκτη γαληνίτη στον κάλαθο των σκουπιδιών τον οποίο σύντομα θα σας δείξω φωτογραφίες
> Κάποιος τον είχε σε αρίστη κατάσταση αλλά δεν ξέρω γιατί του αφαίρεσε ένα όργανο μετρήσεως που είχε και τον πέταξε
> Εξωτερικά μοιάζει πάρα πολύ με αυτόν αλλά δεν είναι αυτός
> Μου λείπει όμως το σύστημα του γαληνήτη



Είσαι πολύ τυχερός που βρήκες τέτοιο "θησαυρό" (αντίκα) στα σκουπίδια! Εγώ μόνο στον ...ύπνο μου έχω δει τέτοια πράγματα. Άν και κάποτε βρήκα πεταμένους στο πεζοδρόμιο, έξω από ένα ηλεκτρονικό εργαστήριο, μεταβλητούς αέρος. 
Για τον φωρατή γαληνίτη που λείπει, μπορείς να τον αντικαταστήσεις με δίοδο γερμανίου. Θα περιμένω με ενδιαφέρον τις φωτογραφίες κλπ. λεπτομέρειες του ευρήματος.

----------


## nikosp

> Είσαι πολύ τυχερός που βρήκες τέτοιο "θησαυρό" (αντίκα) στα σκουπίδια! Εγώ μόνο στον ...ύπνο μου έχω δει τέτοια πράγματα. Άν και κάποτε βρήκα πεταμένους στο πεζοδρόμιο, έξω από ένα ηλεκτρονικό εργαστήριο, μεταβλητούς αέρος. 
> Για τον φωρατή γαληνίτη που λείπει, μπορείς να τον αντικαταστήσεις με δίοδο γερμανίου. Θα περιμένω με ενδιαφέρον τις φωτογραφίες κλπ. λεπτομέρειες του ευρήματος.



Ευχαριστώ για την σύντομη και ευγενική σου απάντηση
Τον δέκτη αυτό τον είχα βάλει σε ένα ντουλάπι και σχεδόν τον είχα ξεχάσει μέχρι που είδα το Post αυτό με τους δέκτες γαληνίτη  και το ξαναθυμήθηκα
Τις επόμενες μέρες θα τον βγάλω και θα τον φωτογραφίσω
Σίγουρα μπορώ να βάλω αυτό τον γνήσιο γαληνίτη μία δίοδο γερμανίου αλλά θα είναι κάτι το μη 'γνήσιο'
Εψαξα απόψε αλλά και τότε που το είχα βρει στο Internet για τον πιο κατάλληλο γαληνίτη αλλά μάλλον κάτι θα πρέπει να προσαρμόσω
Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά προϊόντα που θα είναι περίπου της ίδιας ηλικίας και πωλούνται σε λογικές για την εποχή τους τιμές 
Στο παρελθόν είχα βρει πάρα πολλά ηλεκτρονικά προϊόντα πεταγμένα στα σκουπίδια από παλαιά ραδιόφωνα μέχρι και τον δέκτη γαληνίτη

----------

Γαληνίτης (04-03-14)

----------


## nikosp

Λοιπόν μετά από πολύ καθάρισμα ο δέκτης είναι αυτός
Εάν κάποιος μπορεί να μου δώσει περισσότερες πληροφορίες για αυτόν το δέκτη τον ευχαριστώ
Από ότι είδα στην πρόσοψη έχει έναν μεταγωγέα μεσαία βραχέα μακρά κάτι που δεν έχω ξαναδεί

----------


## p.gabr

*Nικο το ευρημα σου ειναι καταπληκτικο!!!!*
εγω το εκτιμώ πριν του 1920 και πιθανόν RCA

  Είμαστε στην εποχή που προτο-ξεκινουσαν οι λυχνίες, οι δε πομποί ήταν spark transmitter
Για ασφάλεια πομποί spark και δέκτες γαληνητου ,εξακολουθούσαν να υπάρχουν στα πλοία μέχρι το 1940

*Ειναι πραγματικά σπάνιο κομματι* 

ΝΟΜΙΖΩ οτι πρέπει να το έχω κάπου στα αρχεία μου ,αλλά ειναι πάρα πολλά και δεν μπόρεσα να ο βρω

http://www.radioblvd.com/
http://www.stonevintageradio.com/items.php?CA=1


 EDIT 

  Μάλλον το βρήκα



http://www.ufoinsight.com/numbers-st...hind-the-code/

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Πραγματικά εντυπωσιακός επαγγελματικός δέκτης ασυρμάτου, αντίκα αξίας !  Συμφωνώ ότι προφανώς πρέπει να είναι της εποχής των αρχών του 20ού  αιώνα, πριν τη διάδοση της ηλεκτρονικής λυχνίας (1920).
Έχει  βομβητή (buzzer) για ρύθμιση του γαληνίτη, μεταβλητούς αέρος, πηνία,  πηνίο tickler με ρυθμιζόμενη περιστροφικά σύζευξη, μεταγωγούς πολλών  θέσεων για αδρή και λεπτομερή επιλογή μακρών, μεσαίων, βραχέων, υποδοχή  για εξωτερικό φωρατή κλπ.
Οι επιγραφές στα αγγλικά δείχνουν Εγγλέζικη  ή Αμερικάνικη προέλευση, επειδή όμως η κεραία & η γείωση  αναφέρονται σαν antenna & ground & όχι aerial & earth, πρέπει να είναι Αμερικάνικο. Tα ακουστικά αναφέρονται σαν tel  (telephones).
Η εικόνα από το link που έδωσε ο *p.gabr* πράγματι ταιριάζει απόλυτα (μπράβο!) και στη λεζάντα αναφέρεται ότι είναι δέκτης υποβρυχίου του 1ου παγκόσμιου πολέμου.

----------


## p.gabr

Ακριβώς κωστα....Γυρίσαμε πολύ πίσω..*

(Συγχώρεσε μου αυτην την ιστορικη παρέμβαση)*,

Να πω ακόμα  το ιστορικό για τους πρώτους ασύρματοι που αποκτήσαμε, που  ηταν spark transmitter  Ενω μην ξεχνάμε και τους οπτικούς τηλεγραφους

(((((Το  Νοέμβριο του 1913, αναδιοργανώθηκε ο Στρατός και συγκροτήθηκαν υπό το  Υπουργείο Στρατιωτικών δύο (2) Συντάγματα Τηλεγραφητών, ένα (1) στη  Θεσσαλονίκη και ένα (1) στην Αθήνα. Από αυτά τα Συντάγματα προήλθαν  τμήματα Διαβιβάσεων ,τα οποία πήραν μέρος στις εκστρατείες του 1917 –  1923, προσκολλημένα στις Μονάδες του Μηχανικού.

Το 1914 θεσπίστηκε με Νόμο το δικαίωμα της Κυβέρνησης να επιστρατεύει  τους υπάλληλους των ΤΤΤ (Τηλεφωνία-Τηλεγραφία) -Ταχυδρομεία, ο  προκάτοχος του σημερινού ΟΤΕ και ΕΛΤΑ). Αυτοί, ως επιστρατευμένοι θα  εξακολουθούσαν να εκτελούν την υπηρεσία που είχαν και στην πολιτική τους  ζωή, αλλά θα υπάγονταν στους Στρατιωτικούς Νόμους και Κανονισμούς. Από  το 1917 έως το 1923 μεταξύ των άλλων τροποποιήσεων, έγινε και αύξηση των  οργάνων Συνδέσμου και Διαβιβάσεων. Το 1921 στάλθηκαν αξιωματικοί στην  Αγγλία για εκπαίδευση/παραλαβή σταθμών ασυρμάτου συντηρούμενων κυμάτων  που λειτουργούσαν με λυχνίες. 
Οι σταθμοί το 1922 στάλθηκαν στη Στρατιά της Μ. Ασίας, δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκαν όμως ,λόγω της καταρρεύσεως του μετώπου.
Το  1923 συγκροτήθηκε στην Αθήνα η πρώτη Σχολή Ασυρματιστών και το 1925  έγινε η πρώτη σοβαρή παραγγελία 73 ασυρμάτων (TELEFUNKEN) Γερμανίας,  ισχύος 8 έως 200 Watts. 
))))



  Τέλος επειδή παρακολουθεί και κόσμος που δεν γνωρίζει , εχω κάνει εδώ ενα μικρο αφιέρωμα για τους SPARK TRANSMITTER

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post539657

----------

Γαληνίτης (05-03-14), 

αθικτον (09-04-16)

----------


## itta-vitta

Αυτό το δοκίμασε κανείς;
http://s6.postimg.org/5wlzbjipt/radio01.jpg
http://s6.postimg.org/cbl087pfl/radio02.jpg
Το  δοκίμασα αλλά δεν έπιασα κανένα σταθμό, μόνο κάτι παράσιτα άκουσα. Ίσως  να φταίει η μικρή κεραία που έβαλα και το ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιος  ισχυρός σταθμός στα ΑΜ, στην περιοχή μου. Πάντως φαίνεται να λειτουργεί.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Αυτό το δοκίμασε κανείς;
> http://s6.postimg.org/5wlzbjipt/radio01.jpg
> http://s6.postimg.org/cbl087pfl/radio02.jpg
> Το  δοκίμασα αλλά δεν έπιασα κανένα σταθμό, μόνο κάτι παράσιτα άκουσα. Ίσως  να φταίει η μικρή κεραία που έβαλα και το ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιος  ισχυρός σταθμός στα ΑΜ, στην περιοχή μου. Πάντως φαίνεται να λειτουργεί.



Kαι βέβαια το έχω δοκιμάσει. Το ξυραφάκι με την ξυσμένη καλά μύτη μολυβιού (ξύλινου No2) από γραφίτη αποτελεί έναν πρόχειρο φωρατή (φωρατής ξυραφιού, razor blade detector) σαν τον γαληνίτη και το χρησιμοποιούσαν οι Αμερικανοί στρατιώτες σαν "fox hole radio". 
Το ότι άκουσες "παράσιτα" στο δικό σου, σημαίνει ότι λειτουργεί. Βέβαια χρειάζεται κάπως μεγάλη κεραία και γείωση και την ύπαρξη κάποιου κοντινού σταθμού. Επίσης το ακουστικό πρέπει να είναι μαγνητικό υψηλής σύνθετης αντίστασης ή κρυσταλλικό. Το ξυραφάκι πρέπει να είναι μπλε σκουριασμένο ή να το βουτήξεις σε αλατόνερο και μετά να το κάψεις με φλόγιστρο, κερί ή αναπτήρα για να ερυθροπυρωθεί και να γίνει μπλε-πορφυρό κατα περιοχές.

----------


## nikosp

> Kαι βέβαια το έχω δοκιμάσει. Το ξυραφάκι με την ξυσμένη καλά μύτη μολυβιού (ξύλινου No2) από γραφίτη αποτελεί έναν πρόχειρο φωρατή (φωρατής ξυραφιού, razor blade detector) σαν τον γαληνίτη και το χρησιμοποιούσαν οι Αμερικανοί στρατιώτες σαν "fox hole radio". 
> Το ότι άκουσες "παράσιτα" στο δικό σου, σημαίνει ότι λειτουργεί. Βέβαια χρειάζεται κάπως μεγάλη κεραία και γείωση και την ύπαρξη κάποιου κοντινού σταθμού. Επίσης το ακουστικό πρέπει να είναι μαγνητικό υψηλής σύνθετης αντίστασης ή κρυσταλλικό. Το ξυραφάκι πρέπει να είναι μπλε σκουριασμένο ή να το βουτήξεις σε αλατόνερο και μετά να το κάψεις με φλόγιστρο, κερί ή αναπτήρα για να ερυθροπυρωθεί και να γίνει μπλε-πορφυρό κατα περιοχές.



Αυτό με το ξυραφάκι το αγόρασα εδώ και κάποιο καιρό από κάποιο site στην Αμερική 
Περιέχει ένα ξυραφάκι που η επιφάνειά του είναι μπλέ χωρίς να είναι καμένο 
Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα αλλά τις επόμενες μέρες θα βρώ ένα καλό ξύλο να το μοντάρω και θα σας πώ εάν δουλεύει η όχι
Tό σχέδιο που μας προτείνει το site όμως είναι διαφορετικό από αυτό που είδα ότι χρησιμοποιείτε διότι περιέχει και έναν μεταβλητό για τον συντονισμό
Εάν δεν υπάρχει αυτός ο μεταβλητός πιθανόν το κύκλωμα να συντονίζεται κάπου πού δεν υπάρχει κανένας σταθμός

----------


## nikosp

Ψάχνοντας τις τελευταίες ημέρες βρήκα και τον πρώτο δέκτη με γαληνίτη που μου είχε χαρίσει ο πατέρας μου 
Είναι αυτός


Περιέργως δεν περιέχει κυκλώματα μπομπίνας αλλά μόνο αυτό το κομμάτι που νομίζω ότι δεν είναι γαληνίτης διότι ο γαληνίτης είναι κρυσταλλικός ενώ αυτό δεν είναι
Μοιάζει περισσότερο με ένα κομμάτι από πυρήνα σαν αυτόν που χρησιμοποιούταν στους μετασχηματιστές ΕΑΤ των CRT τηλεοράσεων
Είναι μάλλον ένα μέρος μιάς κατασκευής σε ΚΙΤ
Ο συντονισμός γινόταν μεταφέροντας την ακίδα που ακουμπάει στον 'γαληνίτη' πάνω κάτω με την βίδα που φένεται

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Αυτό με το ξυραφάκι το αγόρασα εδώ και κάποιο καιρό από κάποιο site στην Αμερική 
> Περιέχει ένα ξυραφάκι που η επιφάνειά του είναι μπλέ χωρίς να είναι καμένο 
> Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα αλλά τις επόμενες μέρες θα βρώ ένα καλό ξύλο να το μοντάρω και θα σας πώ εάν δουλεύει η όχι
> Tό σχέδιο που μας προτείνει το site όμως είναι διαφορετικό από αυτό που είδα ότι χρησιμοποιείτε διότι περιέχει και έναν μεταβλητό για τον συντονισμό
> Εάν δεν υπάρχει αυτός ο μεταβλητός πιθανόν το κύκλωμα να συντονίζεται κάπου πού δεν υπάρχει κανένας σταθμός



Άν είναι ήδη μπλέ πιθανόν να μη χρειαστεί φλόγα. Το σχέδιο δεν είναι κρίσιμο, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί οποιοδήποτε βασικό σχέδιο κρυσταλλικού δέκτη. Απλά αντί για φωρατή γαληνίτου χρησιμοποιείς το ξυραφάκι με τη μύτη του μολυβιού. Επειδή είναι εντελώς πρόχειρος δέκτης δεν χρησιμοποιεί μεταβλητό, απλά ένα πηνίο και φυσικά πιάνει μόνο έναν, ισχυρό τοπικό  σταθμό. Για επιλογή το πηνίο μπορεί να έχει ξύσιμο των σπειρών και δρομέα.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Προ ολίγου διαπίστωσα κάτι πολύ ευχάριστο: Ο ισχυρός τοπικός σταθμός (Α' πρόγραμμα της Δημόσιας Ραδιοφωνίας στα μεσαία (729kcs) δεν εξέπεμπε πρόγραμμα και έτσι ο δέκτης Νο 2 (ο μεγάλος) έπιασε καθαρά και ξεχώρισε, με τον μικρό ενισχυτή δοκιμών που παρουσίασα (http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=74852) τουλάχιστον 10 σταθμούς στα μεσαία, ελληνικούς (πειρατικούς) και ξένους! Φαίνεται ότι πρέπει να προσθέσω κυματοπαγίδα για τον εν λόγω ισχυρό τοπικό σταθμό, για να ελαττώσω το σήμα του.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Διαπιστώσεις από δοκιμές και πειραματισμούς με τον μεγαλύτερο από τους 2 δέκτες:
Προσθήκη κυματοπαγίδας (παράλληλο κύκλωμα LC) σε σειρά πρός την κεραία ή τη γείωση, με σκοπό την εξασθένηση της λήψης του ισχυρού τοπικού σταθμού, δεν έλυσε πλήρως το πρόβλημα που δημιουργεί στην επιλεκτικότητα του δέκτη.
Το πρόβλημα λύθηκε πλήρως -και μάλιστα χωρίς κυματοπαγίδα- όταν αντικατέστησα την κεραία με πολύ μικρότερη. 
Με κεραία ένα καλωδιάκι μήκους μόνο 1 m, που κρέμεται από τον πάγκο, ο δέκτης έλαβε και ξεχώρισε πλήρως αρκετούς σταθμούς. Ακόμα και χωρίς καθόλου κεραία και γείωση, λαμβάνει ικανοποιητικά τον ικρατικό σταθμό και ακόμα 1-2 ισχυρούς ραδιοπειρατικούς.
'Αρα μεγάλη εξωτερική κεραία δεν είναι απαραίτητη, εκτός αν δεν υπάρχει κοντινός σταθμός.
Ένα άλλο πρόβλημα δημιουργείται ωρισμένες ώρες, ακόμα και χωρίς κεραία, από παρεμβολή ισχυρού σταθμού εκτός μπάντας μεσαίων (φωνή της Αμερικής, Βατικανό).

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Το πρόβλημα της παρεμβολής από ισχυρούς σταθμούς εκτός μπάντας λύθηκε πλήρως με σύνδεση ενός πηνίου γύρω στα 100 μΗ εν σειρά προς την κεραία.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

*Ενέργεια από τα ερτζιανά*

*Το πρώτο ραδιόφωνο που λειτουργεί χωρίς ρεύμα ή μπαταρία*



Το ραδιοφωνάκι που λειτουργεί χωρίς μπαταρία είναι πολύ μικρότερο από ένα μικρό κέρμα (Πηγή: Amin Arbabian) 

*Μπέρκλεϊ, Καλιφόρνια* Είναι ένα από τα μικρότερα τρανζιστοράκια του κόσμου και πιθανώς το πρώτο που δεν χρειάζεται εξωτερική πηγή ενέργειας.

Ερευνητές στο Πανεπιστήμιο της Καλιφόρνια στο Μπέρκλεϊ ανέπτυξαν ένα ραδιόφωνο που αντλεί ενέργεια από τα ίδια τα ραδιοκύματα με τα οποία λαμβάνει σήμα.

Η συσκευή, ένα τσιπ από πυρίτιο, έχει μέγεθος μυρμηγκιού και καταναλώνει μόλις 1,5 μW ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας (ένα δισεκατομμυριοστό του watt). 

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μια απλή μπαταρία ΑΑΑ θα αρκούσε για να λειτουργήσει αδιάκοπα το ραδιόφωνο για έναν αιώνα, ανέφεραν οι δημιουργοί του στο συνέδριο VLSI Circuits Digest of Technical Papers που πραγματοποιήθηκε στη Χαβάη.

Το μίνι ραδιόφωνο κοστίζει μόνο μερικά σεντς του δολαρίου, και θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί μελλοντικά σε κινητά ή άλλες ασύρματες συσκευές.

πηγή

----------


## gcostas

καλή σας μέρα
            τα γραφόμενα σας και τι δεν μου θυμίζουν, 1963 έμαθα από κάποιον γείτονα για αυτήν την κατασκευή, μέχρι τότε με απασχολούσαν ηλεκτρολογικά (μπαταρίες λαμπάκια 10 χρονών ήμουν ), παραμονή Χριστουγέννων σηκώθηκα 6 ώρα το πρωί , πήγα να πώ τα κάλαντα στα λεωφορεία και επτά το πρωί έξω από ένα μαγαζί που πουλούσε ηλεκτρονικά Πολίτης-Μάνος (Θεσσαλονίκη πλατεία Αριστοτέλους ) περίμενα μέχρι να ανοίξει κρατώντας σφικτά στο χέρι τα λεφτά από τα κάλαντα και ζήτησα ένα κρυσταλλικό ακουστικό και ένα γαληνίτη , μου είπαν ότι γαληνίτη δεν έχουν και μου έδωσαν μια δίοδο γερμανίου το ακουστικό μία αντίσταση 10KΩ και ένα σχέδιο συνδεσμολογίας . Πήγα να πληρώσω δεν πήραν λεφτά αλλά με έβαλαν να τους πω τα κάλαντα. Το έφτιαξα δούλεψε και άκουγα συνεχώς ραδιόφωνο μέχρι την πρωτοχρονιά, μια περιπέτεια που άρχισε τότε και κρατάει ακόμα.
               Να είστε καλά 
                   Κώστας

----------

CybEng (20-09-14), 

George37 (27-02-18)

----------


## SV1GRN

Πολλοί έχουμε παρόμοιες ιστορίες, να είσαι καλά που την μοιράστηκες μαζί μας.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Συνεχίζοντας κατασκεύασα και άλλον, πιο "προχωρημένο" τέτοιο δέκτη, βλ. http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=80640

----------

George37 (27-02-18)

----------


## jskalitexnis

παιδια διαβασα ενα αθρο για με τοξικα ορυκτα.και μεσα εχει και το γαληνιτη.μηπως να προσεχουμε λιγο? 
http://news247.gr/eidiseis/epistimi/...s.3051937.html

----------

kioan (09-04-16)

----------


## MacGyver

Μαγική όντως η κατασκευή ενός τέτοιου δέκτη,  αλλά πλέον όλα είναι μια ανάμνηση αφού οι σταθμοί τείνουν να κλείσουν όλοι .
Εδώ πάνω είχαμε δύο κρατικούς στους 1044 και 1179. Έκλεισαν λόγω της γνωστής κατάστασης και ακούγονται μόνο οι σκατοκαβοϊδες που φυσικά κάνουν και προπαγάνδα (αυτό που ξέρουν καλά και έκαναν πάντα). Οι Γερμανία από ότι ξέρω τους έκλεισε επίσημα, προφανώς για άλλους λόγους.

----------


## CybEng

> παιδια διαβασα ενα αθρο για με τοξικα ορυκτα.και μεσα εχει και το γαληνιτη.μηπως να προσεχουμε λιγο? 
> http://news247.gr/eidiseis/epistimi/...s.3051937.html



Ο "Γαληνίτης" ή "Θειούχος Μόλυβδος - PbS" έχει κάποια επικινδυνότητα κυρίως λόγω του "Μολύβδου" που περιέχει. Πρόβλημα προκαλούν κατά βάση η εισπνοή σκόνης ή ατμών μολύβδου καθώς και η κατάποση του.  Στην στερεά μορφή του Γαληνίτη ο μόλυβδος είναι δεσμευμένος και κάπως δύσκολο να αποδειχθεί ιδιαίτερα επικίνδυνος.

Θα έλεγα ότι όσοι ασχολούμαστε με τα ηλεκτρονικά κινδυνεύουμε πολύ περισσότερο από τη χρήση μολύβδου στις κολλήσεις παρά από την χρήση του γαληνίτη σε ένα ραδιόφωνο.

Όπως και να έχει λίγη προσοχή δεν βλάπτει. _Δεν πίνουμε, δεν τρώμε, δεν καπνίζουμε όσο χειριζόμαστε τοξικά υλικά και πλένουμε σχολαστικά χέρια μετά το πέρας εργασιών_.

----------

